
Netflix’s Chrome OS Plugin May Be One of Google’s First Native Client Examples - darkduck
http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2011/08/12/netflixs-chrome-os-plugin-may-be-one-of-googles-first-native-client-examples/
======
bdonlan
Native client isn't pepper - they're two different things. If netflix was
using native client, it wouldn't _need_ a plugin preinstalled - they'd just
download a native client executable the first time you connect.

~~~
modeless
Every Native Client executable must use Pepper for all I/O. Native Client
isn't yet enabled by default, so a Chrome extension is necessary.

~~~
nkassis
I'm trying to understand, google hasn't enabled native client on chromeos yet?
And the chrome extension allows you to enable it for a specific site? Is that
possible for any developer to do? That could be useful for a use case I have.

~~~
modeless
Yes, you can make a Chrome extension using Native Client today. Later, when
Native Client becomes portable between processor architectures, it will be
fully enabled so that you can serve a Native Client executable from any
website and it will run without any extension required.

For the details: [http://blog.chromium.org/2011/08/native-client-brings-
sandbo...](http://blog.chromium.org/2011/08/native-client-brings-sandboxed-
native.html)

------
dirtyhand
Anyone else get random slowdowns when using Netflix on Chrome? Everytime it
happens, I just switch over to Firefox and the problem disappears. Restarting
Chrome does not fix the issue either.

~~~
cmelbye
Silverlight doesn't even work on Chrome for me, I have to switch to Safari to
watch Netflix.

~~~
pplante
I had troubles with some of the dev/beta releases of Chrome for Mac, so I
switched back to stable and its working great. Maybe you're running one of
those builds?

------
rsanchez1
I wish HP treated hybrid plugin (the equivalent of Native Client for webOS)
developers like Google treats their Native Client developers. Oh well, just
one of the reasons they folded.

